# Uninstall BitDefender8



## sandpines (Jul 16, 2007)

I just uninstalled BitDefender, using the Control Panel-Remove Programs. But now, on start up, I get an alert that says "bdmcon.exe - Unable to locate component bdch.dll"
I went to Start-My Computer-LocalDisk-Programs-Softwin-BitDefender file, and I was able to delete all except bdshel.dll.
it says, "Unable to delete: Access is Denied"
How do I delete ALL of the BitDefender, so the alert stop popping up?


----------

